# float glass V's opti white.



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

ok i got a opti white and love it. i want a new 120cm tank but dont want to shell out 400 notes. anyone give a true comparison?


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Oct 2008)

how do you mean mate? you've got a true comparison havn't you? 1 optiwhite vs 1 normal float glass.
This is a normal comparison....




This one is nice and IMO a true representation of what they look like.....



These are straight from Aquariums Limited.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

ahhh right. so float glass is just like "normal" glass. i thought flot glass was the next step up from normal glass. it just goes to show, i know nothing.

opti white it is then


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> ahhh right. so float glass is just like "normal" glass. i thought flot glass was the next step up from normal glass. it just goes to show, i know nothing.
> 
> opti white it is then




lots of people get done by that trick!


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Oct 2008)

Float glass just refers to the method of manufacture.  They literally float the glass on liquid to get a perfectly flat finish.  I would imagine Opti-white glass is made by the same method (but I don't know for sure) - it's just the materials that differ.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

you see the problem is, i can see a difference between my opti white and rena aquariums. but it's not that bigger difference.of course theres no green tint.

now my wife cant see a difference at all, nor can the rest of my family for that matter. my opt for a 10mm float glass aquarium and save my self some money. im sick of the height and the great big brace on my rena  :?


----------



## JamesM (3 Oct 2008)

How high is the Rena, Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> How high is the Rena, Mark?



70cm, ive gone off the height. after looking at my henge tank i feel i want the same/ similar height (maybe 45cm) but with the 120cm lenght. kinda panoramic feel. also WAY easier to maintain.

when i go into my rean to trim etc, i have to put my speedo's on. i got pics somewhere   (joking)

no, realy i go right up to my shoulder to touch the bottom. its a pain.


----------



## JamesM (3 Oct 2008)

See, my 4ft tank is 18" deep, and I feel I need more. Also, the depth front to back is only 12", which you can't do much with on a 4ft tank :-\


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> the depth front to back is only 12"



thats not alot is it. i currently have 40cm. i could get a 45cm and extend the stand. depth is more important to me than height. i would love a 120 x 50(d) x 45(h)


----------



## JamesM (3 Oct 2008)

Yeah, I'm crying for more depth both ways  I might even consider a 90x45x45 instead of the 90x60x60. I'll have to play about with cardboard boxes until I find a size I like


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Oct 2008)

i am planning a 120cm x 45 x 50 for the future! just need to figure out how much it will cost 1st


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Oct 2008)

my 80cm is 80 x 45 x 45 and the height and depth are perfect, a nice front to back depth giving you plenty scope for almost any style of aquascape and it's not too deep for maintenance.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Oct 2008)

thanks dan, i reckon im after a 120 x 45 x 45 float glass.


----------

